# General > AquaTalk >  Mail order for Seachem and TMG to Malaysia

## bubuk

Am finding it tough to find Seachem's EQ and TMG here in Malaysia. Appreciate if folks in Singapore can point me to shops that I can order those items through mail. A link to their website and/or phone number would be great !

TIA.

----------


## Shadow

http://www.midori-sg.com/plantlist.php

not sure if ship to Malaysia though

----------


## uklau

Which part of Malaysia are you from?

----------


## daisy

Hi...

I think you can get the Seachem Equilibrium here in Malaysia too. I saw it in LFS here before.

Which part of Malaysia are you from??

Regards,

----------


## valice

There is a distributor for Seachem in Malaysia. I believe is Advance Reef. Their website is www.advance-reef.com. The person you can also contact is Daisy Oon at [email protected]. She might be able to point you to the direction of getting their products at a store near you.

----------

